# Качество новых "Полян" и баяна БН-19



## Sergey_Semenov (22 Дек 2011)

Всем привет.
Хочу задать вопрос о качестве "Ясных полян" последних лет. Напишите, если кому-то приходилось сталкиваться с новыми "Полянами". Как их звучание и механика? Ещё может кто-то сравнивал их (только новые "Поляны") с тульским БН-19 (тоже новым). Конечно, имеется ввиду только звучание в режиме готового аккомпанемента. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (14 Янв 2012)

Нет, ни новые Ясные Поляны ни Тулы брать нельзя. Бяны тяжелые, неудобные, жрут воздух.


----------



## Старков (15 Янв 2012)

Не согласен.Все инструменты разные. Из нескольких можно выбрать достойный вариант.То что дизайн устарел-согласен. Надо уже эту Поляну снимать с производства


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Янв 2012)

Мне тоже интересно,на какую аудиторию Тульская фабрика,или как она там сейчас называется, производит инструмент с ценой далеко за 200 тысяч рублей. Что есть люди ЭТО покупающие ?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (16 Янв 2012)

Цитата:


> или как она там сейчас называется



Называется она - ООО "Тульская гармонь".


----------



## Мигалыч (16 Янв 2012)

*Новиков Игорь*, Одного клиента знаю, он раньше уч-ще закончил, теперь банкир-бизнесмен. отличный мужик. Знаю так же, что на любительские гармони(200 000-250 000рр) есть очередь...Гармонь живёт параллельной жизнью.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (31 Янв 2012)

Всем спасибо за высказанные мнения и коментарии. Жаль, конечно, что больше слышно негативного о новых тульских инструментах. И вообще ситуация с баянами российского производства не совсем приятная. Бариновские инструменты большинство форумчан расхваливает, а остальные фабрики ругают. Народ практически не покупает новых "Миров", "Русичей" и даже "Полян". Что же Тула в сравнении цена/качество не на ведущих позициях, получается. Всё-таки хочется верить что российские баяны останутся широко востребованными не только музыкальными учреждениями, но и самими музыкантами и даже любителями. Причём хорошо бы не только в России но и за её пределами.

Вот здесь в штатах многие люди покупают американские машины из патриотических соображений. То есть чтобы народ, который работает на автопредприятиях имел работу, чтобы у местных производителей было достаточно заказов, и чтобы американский автопром мог конкурировать с японскими и немецкими фирмами, которые выпускают более качественные и доступные по цене машины. Правда доступные по цене с некоторой оговоркой по конкретным фирмам или моделям. БМВ или Мерседес например не относятся к доступным машинам. Но всё-таки люди, зная что американские машины хуже японских покупают их и тем самым поддерживают своего производителя. Вопрос: если народ будет больше покупать новых баянов тульской фабрики или фабрики Гусарова, то эти фирмы сделают их продукцию доступней и качественней? Или может произойдёт обратное? А то получается, что расхваливаем российские баяны сравнивая их глубокий бас с импортными, а как дело дойдёт до выбора, то либо итальянский либо наш времён советского производства. Может мы сами отчасти усугубляем и без того непростую ситуацию российского производства баянов.


----------



## Borhard (1 Фев 2012)

Знаю так же, что на любительские гармони(200 000-250 000рр) есть очередь...Гармонь живёт параллельной жизнью.
-
извините ,это миф,непонятно о чем.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Фев 2012)

А вы готовы проявить патриотизм и купить изделие сомнительного качества ? Ради интереса посмотрел сайт тульского магазина Бастон. Ясная поляна 3-х рядная стоит 271000 рублей - это 9000 долларов. Не многовато ли для такого инструмента ? Если раньше Поляну брали и на ней играли в училище , поступали и заканчивали Вуз, да и потом она верой и правдой служила годами.(у меня у самого такая) То сейчас ситуация другая - ее и для нормального училища на первых курсах уже маловато. Про Вуз и не говорю. А за такую сумму можно выбрать очень приличный б/у Юпитер. А ООО Тульская гармонь пусть и дальше творит свои бесценные шедевры. (был я на ней в прошлом году - впечатление удручающее)


----------



## Мигалыч (1 Фев 2012)

Borhard писал:


> Знаю так же, что на любительские гармони(200 000-250 000рр) есть очередь...Гармонь живёт параллельной жизнью.-извините ,это миф,непонятно о чем.


 Очень жаль, что непонятно о чём...Если для Вас это миф- поезжайте в Тулу и попробуйте у Маврина например гармонь(хромку) заказать, а потом расскажите нам, что он Вам по ценам и срокам сказал..Вот баяны- это да, неликвид. ..


----------



## Borhard (1 Фев 2012)

Маврин это не наверняка Любительская ,не надо валить всё в кучу.
Зачем мне её заказывать и байки страшные рассказывать ,вы самодостаточны ,а кому надо спросят.вы попробуйте на Русскую гармонь,но там уже тоже поднадоели 
страшные рассказки про "последних" мастеров и гармони - Страдивари.
И из того что делают их долго и просят дорого ,абсолютно ничего не вытекает.
На "рынке" купить можно любую гармонь при желании и понятии в звуке.

Если про эти и подобные так это совсем и далеко не Любительские ,по доброте душевной могут и больше запросить и делать дооолго.
My Webpage


----------



## Мигалыч (1 Фев 2012)

Borhard писал:


> И из того что делают их долго и просят дорого ,абсолютно ничего не вытекает.


 А что должно вытекать? Просто на гармони есть спрос и купцы, а на баяны за те же деньги спроса нет, или я ошибаюсь?


----------



## Borhard (1 Фев 2012)

Единицы ,очень редко,это и не спрос это даже.(про гармони)
Про баяны ,лучше к zet10 с конкретными вопросами.

имхо)


----------



## MAN (1 Фев 2012)

Мигалыч писал:


> Очень жаль, что непонятно о чём...Если для Вас это миф- поезжайте в Тулу и попробуйте у Маврина например гармонь(хромку) заказать


Вы, наверное, имели в виду, что, благодаря примерам П. Уханова и Л. Брагиной, у тульских мастеров образовалась очередь из нескольких профессиональных гармонистов (или студентов) на изготовление подобных эксклюзивных "Заказных многотембровых" гармоней? Так это, во-первых, как и сказал уже *Borhard*, не имеет никакого отношения к гармоням, широкоизвестным под названием "Любительская", а во-вторых и даже тем более, никак не касается любителей-гармонистов (ну, может, за исключением каких-то уникальных случаев, связанных с психическими расстройствами или шальным богатством у отдельных граждан).


----------



## zet10 (1 Фев 2012)

quote=Мигалыч]Просто на гармони есть спрос и купцы, а на баяны за те же деньги спроса нет, или я ошибаюсь?[/quote]
Ошибаетесь.Спрос есть на все инструменты,другое дело что баяны пр-во Тулы,действительно стали не оправдавать своей цены(про аккордеоны вообще молчу)
Небольшой пример,пару лет назад владелец банка заказал через наш магазин Готововыборный баян "Русь" по цене 600 тыс.руб.Деньги он оплатил сразу и ждал баян два месяца!Была просьба чтоб баян был изготовлен в лучших традициях Русских мастеров и являлся эсклюзивным (думаю что за эти деньги это была здравая просьба),в то время он принципиально не хотел покупать инструмент импортного пр-ва,о чем потом сильно жалел...
Так вот когда инструмент получили,возмущению его не было предела
1)Ржавчина на обозначениях регистров.
2)крышка на подбородники не поподала в гнезда
3)Страшный футляр и дешевые ремни
4)зацепы в левой механнике
5)дешевые комплектующие(кнопки,ледерин)
Вообще возникало впечатление ,что этот баян собирали пьяные мастера на скорую руку(((...
Возили потом 3 раза в Тулу на доделку,да только толку то...




Sergey_Semenov написал(а):


> Хочу задать вопрос о качестве "Ясных полян" последних лет. Напишите, если кому-то приходилось сталкиваться с новыми "Полянами". Как их звучание и механика? Ещё может кто-то сравнивал их (только новые "Поляны") с тульским БН-19 (тоже новым). Конечно, имеется ввиду только звучание в режиме готового аккомпанемента


На досуге из Саратова приезжали пару баянистов,которые забирали у нас две новые готовые "Поляны"(поставка по тендеру),плакали они горючими слезами и просили поменять им на две старых,т.к качество новых их совершенно не устроило!Даже звонили в Саратов администрации и уговаривали чтоб они старые привезли,,,,...НО БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ЗАЯВИЛА ЧЕТКО""""ТОЛЬКО НОВЫЕ""""".,пусть потом стоят,пылятся и на них играть ни кто не будет,это уже ни кого не волнует...Самое же главное Выполнить задание,поставить в бумажке галочку и бросить инструменты на полочку,Ну а до тех кто на них играть будет думают в последнюю очередь,если вообще о них кто то думает...



Sergey_Semenov написал(а):


> Вопрос: если народ будет больше покупать новых баянов тульской фабрики или фабрики Гусарова, то эти фирмы сделают их продукцию доступней и качественней?


Вряд ли...Тут все будет зависить от Кореи и Китая,когда они будут качественее делать,тогда и данные фабрики России поднимутся в качестве...Прямая зависимость)).


----------



## Мигалыч (1 Фев 2012)

MAN писал:


> Вы, наверное, имели в виду, что, благодаря примерам П. Уханова и Л. Брагиной, у тульских мастеров образовалась очередь из нескольких профессиональных гармонистов (или студентов) на изготовление подобных эксклюзивных "Заказных многотембровых" гармоней?


 Нет...Я как раз говорю не о "профессионалах" и студентах, а о любителях...немноготемброво-незнаянотных..Вот так. Их, кстати, очень много, гораздо больше нежели профессионалов-баянистов.


----------



## zet10 (1 Фев 2012)

Мигалыч писал:


> Одного клиента знаю, он раньше уч-ще закончил, теперь банкир-бизнесмен. отличный мужик.


Не про этого ли мужика я говорил...Который заказал баян за 600 т.р?...Мир то тесен))


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (1 Фев 2012)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> А вы готовы проявить патриотизм и купить изделие сомнительного качества ?


Если бы у меня была надежда что ситуация изменится к лучшему, то да. Но, читая мнения форумчан, такой надежды не возникает. Более того, складывается впечатление, что ситуация только ухудшается.


----------



## Мигалыч (2 Фев 2012)

*zet10*, Возможно...В той покупке ещё Халиков поучавствовал.


----------



## zet10 (2 Фев 2012)

Мигалыч писал:


> В той покупке ещё Халиков поучавствовал


Во-во...Значит тот самый банкир и есть))


----------



## dar321 (8 Фев 2012)

Так что же в итоге на сегодня брать? Какой инструмент: б.у, новый тульский или Бариновский , или Гусаровский, или Акко (италия не интересует.)


----------



## Сергей Кривощапов (9 Фев 2012)

баянным мастерам щас надо работать нд уменьшением веса улушение механики относительно регистров.лучше искать фигановский мастеровой. отличные баяны. я на таком занимаюсь компресия до сих пор хорошая.сторой держит.но он новый ну как новый пролежал 30 лет у учителя и ток щас дал заниматься.


----------



## dar321 (9 Фев 2012)

Ну, вы сказали. Фигановских баянов единицы и им как минимум лет 30-40, в них придется менять и паролон и лайку , а потом есть же такое понятие, как усталость металла, там уже могут и рычаги ломаться. Поэтому такие старые инструменты хороши, если на них выступать только на концертах или делать записи на студии, а для занятих лучше взять все-таки что-то помоложе.Но мысль понятна, лучше б.у, чем новый.Спасибо за мнение.


----------



## larisas (9 Фев 2012)

Если Вам недалеко до Тулы, то я бы посоветовала на фабрику съездить, увидеть всё своими глазами, и, может быть, что-то решите для себя. Моё любопытство и необходимость всё-таки привели меня туда недавно, узнала много интересного. Народ там хороший работает. Один старый мастер сказал, что какие-то баяны они там хорошо делают, даже показывал, но я в них мало понимаю.


----------



## Сергей Кривощапов (9 Фев 2012)

ну паралон и лаика ни что по замене голосов.голоса держутся вроде.тяжелый инструмент дерево качественное кленн. если долго заниматься нога устает. сделано на века) минус в том что когда холодно не много голоса дребезжат.


----------



## ze_go (9 Фев 2012)

larisas писал:


> Если Вам недалеко до Тулы, то я бы посоветовала на фабрику съездить, увидеть всё своими глазами


http://copypast.ru/2010/06/07/fabrika_bajanov_44_foto.html
и ехать никуда не надо...

Сергей Кривощапов писал:


> тяжелый инструмент дерево качественное кленн


это вряд ли - в основном бук и ёлка

Сергей Кривощапов писал:


> минус в том что когда холодно не много голоса дребезжат.


это скорее плюс - значица "притирка" голосов к проёму хорошая


----------



## larisas (9 Фев 2012)

ze_go писал:


> http://copypast.ru/2010/06/07/fabrika_bajanov_44_foto.htmlи ехать никуда не надо...


Видела я те фотографии, интересные. Но попробовать звучание нужных инструментов в реальности, увидеть их на разных стадиях изготовления, пообщаться с теми, кто их делает, оказалось гораздо полезнее и интереснее. Так что, если человек интересуется именно тульскими баянами, то думаю, не пожалеет, если съездиет на фабрику.


----------



## Сергей Кривощапов (9 Фев 2012)

я знаю конечно плюс.это так в шутку написал.просто у нас щас очень холодно минус 30 где то. когда занимаешься инструмент холодный и голоса дребезжат..у тульских баянов звук самого баяна чуть мягче чем у юпитеров..


----------



## sahar122 (10 Фев 2012)

А голоса дребезжат только из-за холода? При нормальной температуре они восстоновят свое звучание?


----------



## Сергей Кривощапов (10 Фев 2012)

да вроде до зимы работало всё отлично!


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Хороший фотоотчет... как-то печально. Я тоже думал, может до Тулы смотаться...


----------



## VladimirL (26 Сен 2016)

dengrigo (26.09.2016, 18:29) писал:


> Хороший фотоотчет... как-то печально. Я тоже думал, может до Тулы смотаться...



Баян МИР, опубликовано 7 апреля 2016г.  Там и другие видео есть с самой фабрики. Эта информация, думаю, по-свежее будет.


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

По мне, так представленный в обзоре "Мир" - это что-то для МегаПрофи, типа Бутусова. Люди в муз.школах учатся, в консерваториях... и слева, и справа, и подбородком регистры нажимают. Наверное, это очень крутой баян для тех, кто только начинает осваивать игру на баяне. Но выглядит и звучит - классно!

А Бутусов тоже есть на данном форуме?


----------



## sedovmika (27 Сен 2016)

Я сравнивал качество современных и старых, первых Полян (я имею в виду как с выборкой так и без выборки, разница лишь в левой механике и дополнительных голосах на выборку). Что можно сказать? Старые практически не нуждаются в ремонте, - ни правая ни левая механика, ни клапана, ни голоса. Хотя, судя по стертым до основания кнопкам правой, инструмент был постоянно в игре. Расход воздуха меньше значительно, можно посмотреть Ютуб, как часто происходит смена меха. Но главное, голоса очень хорошо отвечают практически во всем диапазоне, и никакой подстройки не требуют. На новых Полянах язычки не обработаны вручную, как станок отшлифовал профиль, так и осталось. А дополнительная расточка голосов очень нужна, - некоторые голоса жесткие и плохо отвечают (при условии что они правильно выставлены во всех отношениях).


----------



## sedovmika (27 Сен 2016)

На верхнем видео новая Поляна.


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Что Вы посоветуете - искать старую ЯП или же копить на новую?


----------



## sedovmika (27 Сен 2016)

Раз на раз не приходится, надо смотреть по состоянию. Бывает что указанные недостатки уже устранены мастерами после обслуживания, ремонта, а бывает что старые Поляны могут оказаться сильно изношенными, требующими замены меха, целлулоида или другого дорогого ремонта. Желательно брать инструмент только после тщательной проверки с привлечение, по возможности, квалифицированного мастера.


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Спасибо за ответ


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Скажите, у Вас несколько баянов? Новая и старая Поляна? Если не секрет, сколько стоила новая Поляна? В Туле покупали или где?

Извините, за мои глупые вопросы. А что за "щиточки" справа синхронно отклоняются при нажатии кнопок на правой клавиатуре? Это только на новой Поляне так сделано?


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Еще вопрос. Давно играете на баяне? Оканчивали муз.школу? Здорово на видео сыграли..


----------



## sedovmika (28 Сен 2016)

Играю с дошкольного возраста. К сожалению нет никакого музыкального образования, даже кружка по баяну не было в нашей северной деревне, где я вырос. Но баян и гармонь были архипопулярны тогда, вплоть до окончания мною десятилетки в начале 80-х. А очень хорошую подготовку несколько лет назад я получил у Валентины Ахмедзяновой(кстати Цыганочка на предыдущем видео это её обработка), она очень талантливый, самобытный музыкант, и я очень благодарен ей. Занимались по скайпу, через несколько месяцев я "упёрся" и попросил разучивать Чардаш Монти. Не смотря на её обоснованные доводы что это пока очень рано, я настоял на своём, и вот он Чардаш, который мы с ней разучивали, если модератор не возражает, я прикрепляю видео этого произведения, для наглядности эффективности обучения. 



Поэтому предлагаю всем найти хорошего педагога, чтобы побыстрей продвинутся в обучении. Затем, я ходил на занятия к студенту музыкального колледжа, иногда он приезжал ко мне домой. От него я почерпнул очень много полезного тоже. Сейчас у меня мечта возобновить занятия с репетитором, но нехватка времени... И еще, кто хочет поднять свой исполнительский уровень, предупреждаю что это требует много времени, настойчивости и усидчивости. Грешным делом, признаюсь что я НИКОГДА бы не стал затевать этого мероприятия, зная какие трудности я встречу в процессе обучения.


----------



## dengrigo (28 Сен 2016)

Отлично играете! Если учесть, что самоучка, так вообще выше всех похвал! У Вас на каждом видео новый баян)) У меня вот три гитары)) и один баян (Этюд) пока что))


----------



## sedovmika (28 Сен 2016)

Этюд оптимален для обучения, музицирования. Я начинал с Терки, а сейчас замахнулся на сам Юпитер!


----------

